# X-Factor 9 2016: tutti i nuovi giudici. C'è Skin. Via Morgan.



## admin (4 Maggio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da davidemaggio.it, la prossima stagione di X-Factor, la 9, che andrà in onda nel 2016, subirà un mezzo ribaltone in giuria. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le novità:

A lasciare la trasmissione saranno Morgan e Victoria Cabello. Al loro posto, Elio (un ritorno) e Skin cantante degli Skunk Anansie. Con loro, i confermati Mika e Fedez. 

Dunque, ecco la squadra dei giudici di X-Factor 9: Elio, Skin, Mika, Fedez.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da davidemaggio.it, la prossima stagione di X-Factor, la 9, che andrà in onda nel 2016, subirà un mezzo ribaltone in giuria. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le novità:
> 
> A lasciare la trasmissione saranno Morgan e Victoria Cabello. Al loro posto, Elio (un ritorno) e Skin cantante degli Skunk Anansie. Con loro, i confermati Mika e Fedez.
> 
> Dunque, ecco quella che dovrebbe la squadra dei giudici di X-Factor 9: Elio, Skin, Mika, Fedez.



mah, scelte discrete. 
elio nelle ultime edizioni l'ho visto parecchio scazzato, di sicuro gli affideranno i gruppi (finalmente quest'anno aboliscono i gruppi vocali per introdurre delle vere e proprie band), mentre skin ne sa sicuramente più della cabello, magari si sentirà un pò più rock, ma sparirà quasi totalmente la musica italiana (non che sia un problema), per rendere lo show un pò più internazionale.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Maggio 2015)

Fedez = incompetente, ipocrita, costruito, reietto.
Skin = Boh
Mika = Mah
Elio = eroe

Morgan che lascia è la mazzata finale, non so se lo guarderò.


----------



## Morghot (5 Maggio 2015)

Già l'anno scorso le dirette erano di una noia mortale con morgan, senza la vedo tragica, no morgan no flame


----------

